# " Paid on time , excuses of why we are not getting paid , promises broken , contrac



## Jack_Frost (Oct 11, 2014)

This will be a page for people to come and let others know of past and present experiences with NSP ,, I would like this page to be based on fact , Everyone can post about contracts , payments , abuse , runaround , I want to expose the standered Practice's the NSP's have to take advantage of the subs ,, I would invite any and all CEO's of the NSP's ,and the companies they work for to come read this page often, So they can see whats going on and hope they would want to help get the safety providers / snow fighters treated fair , This will alexpose the GOOD NSP"s as well ,,and help them grow from having a good relationship / providing services with the sub's,,,,,,,,,, We will know who is good to work forussmileyflag


----------



## Jack_Frost (Oct 11, 2014)

Look forward to your input


----------



## PlowinMD (Feb 3, 2004)

You're not the only one. We're having the same thing over the east coast. Watch out for Perfect Cut Grounds run by Nick Lopez based in Va. We're being owed since last winter and Tricky Nicky is on the run. We're setting up a bounty hunt in a bus on one spooky early morning at his house or office.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We were shorted 53 services (about 10k) between 3 sites from a company and 90% of them or better were approved by THEIR managers. I was told well they're no longer with us so there's nothing we can do. For 2 seasons now we've had 3 extra sites that this company owns, that I was told they still needed maintained and for 2 years now they just rip up a signed contract 1 day before it goes into effect. Honestly, if this winter doesn't produce I'm going to be having a big sale, keep one truck and sub the rest we have out!!!


----------



## PlowinMD (Feb 3, 2004)

This is why no one shouldn't be a long distance sub. I've learned my lesson and it's a sad world we're living in when it comes to dishonesty or scamming out us subs from those crooks who thinks is on the run. Those losers will wake up as sorry ass opening their door with a team of angry subs sitting on their lawns waiting to get paid. That's what we're planning to do and will not say when. We're working on it.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

Brian Young;1859894 said:


> We were shorted 53 services (about 10k) between 3 sites from a company and 90% of them or better were approved by THEIR managers. I was told well they're no longer with us so there's nothing we can do. For 2 seasons now we've had 3 extra sites that this company owns, that I was told they still needed maintained and for 2 years now they just rip up a signed contract 1 day before it goes into effect. Honestly, if this winter doesn't produce I'm going to be having a big sale, keep one truck and sub the rest we have out!!!


Bri , i say that every year, more towards the spring .LOL. It comes down to the fact that this is business and that if there is any heart a soul in business we'll be sorely saddened .

we treat every customer the same , KNOWING in the back of our minds the customer is "shopping" for a better price out there and we are only as good as our last service performed.

did you ever see a dead president on a note smiling ?

win some ,lose some ,win some . its a rat race to the end .BUT, we always come out shining when the sheet hits the fan .wesport


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

PlowinMD;1859895 said:


> This is why no one shouldn't be a long distance sub. I've learned my lesson and it's a sad world we're living in when it comes to dishonesty or scamming out us subs from those crooks who thinks is on the run. Those losers will wake up as sorry ass opening their door with a team of angry subs sitting on their lawns waiting to get paid. That's what we're planning to do and will not say when. We're working on it.


anyone that continues to provide a service and continues not getting compensated in a timely manner , deserves every bit of what slides back off the wall.
we stipulate in all contracts , a termination of service if they do not pay DURING the season . 
granite , not many will agree to sign on to that clause . BUT they are the ones with an agenda to separate you from your due funds . we never use a middleman to find our work , we would be at their mercy and they know it !


----------



## Jack_Frost (Oct 11, 2014)

:salute:thanks everyone for the input ,,, as I said let keep this going and help out everyone


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

PlowinMD;1859895 said:


> This is why no one shouldn't be a long distance sub. I've learned my lesson and it's a sad world we're living in when it comes to dishonesty or scamming out us subs from those crooks who thinks is on the run. Those losers will wake up as sorry ass opening their door with a team of angry subs sitting on their lawns waiting to get paid. That's what we're planning to do and will not say when. We're working on it.


True, way too many companies multiple states away or on the other side of the US want subs that will never come face to face.

Not only that, you have to take them to court in "THEIR" county... so it would be cost prohibitive, even in the 10-30k range at times, to sue to collect on past due payments 500-2000 miles away with a lawyer in their state.

Previous excuses.. and this is what i recall from the last two seasons at least...

Ferrandino & Sons: August 2014, from work done in Dec/13 to March/14, sites were de-iced more than twice in the 24hr period..... yet none were ever billed two de-ice charges that close together, they claim a service during a storm of a PER PUSH contract where you plow and salt, that because we had to plow a site 3-4x, a presalt and one after the storm, that they wont' pay for all the during storm salting charges, which contradicts their own contract. They get out of it by seperating the salt/plow price, so you can't enter or invoice "full service" or plow & salt cost, you always bill $100 for plow and say $100 for salt, not $200 for a full service. They shorted us 7 months past due on dozens and dozens of these, totaling thousands.

They also had payment terms of 30 days... seems good as gold right? When they were already 30 days past due for hundreds of services, our auto insurance policy renews 1/30/14.... we never had a lapse in coverage, but they waited until 2/18 to request a new one from us showing coverage current because we wanted to know why they were "holding payments"... Insurance agent sends one over same day, then they say "they have a 14 day review period by their compliance dept"..... so add 14 more days, then they wanted additional information such as "additional insured" added to the certificate supplied for the AUTO.. sorry our commercial auto insures US, not you and it does not insure YOUR additional insured... idiots. They fought back and forth for days.

My March 2014, we were assigned a financial manger... LOL, so no more contacts for the work, we dealt with Matthew West, which had numerous vacations from March 2014-August 2014.

You'll hire someone full time for $40k a year just to enforce companies like this just to pay you for the work you've already done.

They called us mid storm after our first bigger snow storm Dec/13, wanted a nearly 600k Kmart lot serviced, NO COMPANY SHOWED UP THE WHOLE STORM!.... it was 5-7" of slush by then as it got warmer towards the end of the storm. I told them we wanted $1800 for full lot plow/shovel service and $750 for one de-ice app and they'd have to approve a morning de-ice if requested...

Dec 8th 2013 did the service, approved all over the phone, sent us a confirm # for IVR system, however it was not paid until sometime in June 2014 finally, over 6 months later, and they only paid $1800 claiming they didn't approve the de-ice app..... losers, thieves and liars. We bailed them out, and we get the shaft anyway.:realmad:

SMS Assist in Chicago, IL, you must email me directly [email protected] only, same slew of excuses as most of you all are familiar with.


----------



## plowwithdodge (Sep 19, 2011)

*Little guy gets screwed too!!*

Unfortunately this happens to the little guy too, sub contractor for the sub contractor. For a second income, as a sole proprietor, I took a job with a company I will not name yet because of an ongoing court case and experienced the same thing. I signed on 4 years ago to work for this local contractor that serviced 100's of accounts in NJ and NY. Personally my 2 trucks and shovel crew serviced 20 plus sites on a given storm. For years I have heard how he doesn't like to pay, but I was always paid on time or pretty close to on time. Last year the cycle came around and his plan went into place to not only screw me but a dozen other guys.

Long story short and a 7 month long court case he has still not responded to the case. Since neither party ever responded to the case, I won a default judgment against his company, his ex-wife personally, and him personally for more than $10K. Problem number 2 he won't respond to the courts so I can't get money that he won't advertise where it is. Best part is as of Monday, November 24th at 8:30 am he has an arrest warrant.

Here is the problem that I feel is the main issue. Only a few states have a law pertaining to "Theft by Contractor"...I have a signed contract, confirmed logged hours from the company, and a written confession that he admits to owing me the money. Just can't get the money even with the New Jersey court system's help. If there was a law that protected companies both large and small, some not all of this stealing would not happen.

Any senators out there willing to help me out?


----------



## Omega (Dec 22, 2013)

Rather large gas/go based in Baltimore strung us out for over 10k ksst winter. After numerous calls and emails we suspended their service until we could talk to someone, the next week as a storm was building (Feb) we got an email saying the balance would be paid by April and they no longer needed our services....store lots went uncleared the last 4 storms cause nobody else could do it( o well ) ...most of the money was paid


----------



## rbljack (Dec 9, 2013)

subscribing to this one. I too, have run into this. Did some work as a Sub contractor to the Sub contractor. got screwed big time! Learning a few lessons along the way, but unfortunately they are expensive lessons. Cant go into specifics at the moment, but definitely want to follow this one.

Small sole proprietor here, looking to gain valuable insight to avoid problems in the future.


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

I've been screwed over by three different contractors in the last 3 years. Two didn't pay me a fraction of what I'm owed, the one this year specified in the contract that I would be called as soon as .5" were on the ground. We got two inches last weekend, no phone call to go work, and a wishy washy response when I asked wtf. 

I give up.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Subscribed


----------

